# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Is it okay to masturbate 6+ times a day?

## FlightTL

Sometimes, it's all within a span of 2 hours...other times its spread out...


Is this okay?????





Sometimes, it sooooo hard to control myself.

----------


## greatjob!

> Sometimes, it's all within a span of 2 hours...other times its spread out...
> 
> 
> Is this okay?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it sooooo hard to control myself.


 Uh...It's not going to do anything to your hair, but that's a little crazy...

----------


## Morbo

I'd say masturbation once on a while is healthy, but 6+  times a day like daily?^^
Like mentioned above, it probably won't affect your hairloss but I wouldn't be surprised if you start experiencing heart palpitations.

----------


## drybone

4 is my record.

----------


## pat

Someone could argue it's bad for your hair....But 6 times a day is a problem

----------


## Ktownmatti

I used to up to 4 times when I was 18, but at 40 once a day is more than enough.

Six is a lot, but I don't think it's the number of times that's the issue.  If it's not adversely impacting your life, who cares.  You just have a super high libido.

If you are putting yourself at constant risk having unprotected sex with randoms daily or constantly cheating on your spouse than perhaps you are a sex addict.

I think the test is if it impairs your decision making abilities it's a problem.  Not some arbitrary number of times per day threshold.

----------


## thechamp

Some Brazilian boy died masterbated 52 times in one day google it !!

----------


## greatjob!

> Some Brazilian boy died masterbated 52 times in one day google it !!


 How would anyone know he died after masturbating 52 times? Did he video tape it or keep a running tally? I mean if I masturbated 52 times right now and then died, they might be able to determine I died from masturbation, but they aren't going to be able to come up with the number of times I masturbated before death.

Sounds like a bullshit internet urban legend to me.

----------


## thechamp

http://www.atlnightspots.com/boy-die...ting-42-times/

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I remember doing that when I was a teen. If I wank twice now, I find that's a lot.

----------


## BigThinker

I quit fappin except once a week tops.  I can't get as good of erections with women when I've fapped recently.  I want to be titanium when it comes to the real deal.

----------


## capitan

Short answer:

No it is not okay.

Long answer:

I'm 17 and I don't know how that would even be possible. And what the poster above me said is true for most guys, jacking it off too often or too recently will definitely effect your erections when you're with a girl.

Which is when it matters.

Maybe get on Fin and cross your finger you get libido side effects.

----------


## drybone

> Short answer:
> 
> No it is not okay.
> 
> Long answer:
> 
> I'm 17 and I don't know how that would even be possible. And what the poster above me said is true for most guys, jacking it off too often or too recently will definitely effect your erections when you're with a girl.
> 
> Which is when it matters.
> ...


 Your assertion that you are 17 is becoming increasingly hypothetical as we go along.

----------


## capitan

> Your assertion that you are 17 is becoming increasingly hypothetical as we go along.


 Yeah, I say I'm 17 so much because I still cant believe I'm on hair loss forums at this age. It's depressing. I would kill to keep my hair till 30. There's so much I would accomplish now that I know good-looks fade. I'm not down playing anyone's situation, MPHL sucks for us all, but I still get confused when I read about 30 year olds being devastated by their NW2-3 hairlines.

You had so so much time. I'm not even in my twenties. At least give me a chance.

/end rant

----------


## drybone

> Yeah, I say I'm 17 so much because I still cant believe I'm on hair loss forums at this age. It's depressing. I would kill to keep my hair till 30. There's so much I would accomplish now that I know good-looks fade. I'm not down playing anyone's situation, MPHL sucks for us all, but I still get confused when I read about 30 year olds being devastated by their NW2-3 hairlines.
> 
> You had so so much time. I'm not even in my twenties. At least give me a chance.
> 
> /end rant


 Flip it around to your advantage. 

We didnt save our hair. We let it thin out and ended up a NW3 , 4 and worse. 

You are still a NW 1 or 2 and can probably keep it that way. You seem way ahead of the curve in terms of wisdom for a 17 year old. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Artha

Masturbation it very bad... The amount of energy that is wasted during an ejaculation is too great to be wasted. 




> They eliminate their hormones, degenerate their brains and atrophy their pineal gland through masturbation.


 This is serious shit... Playing your dick with your hand is a nasty thing and very unnatural... Don't do it!!

Our semen is fill with powerfull protein that should stay in our body!



Do your research!

----------


## LMS

wtf 6 times a day? my record is 4 times and my dick literally hurt after

----------


## Exodus

FlightTL is a troll. If past experience has taught him, trolls die.

----------


## Superdave

Capitan
My best friend went bald before he was 19, no joke, it was tough on him, he wore a hat for a good 4 years straight hanging onto whatever was left up there.  Eventually a girl he was dating gave him the confidence to shave it and own it.  So by 24 he was through the sh!t swim of it all and had accepted his fate.

Me on the otherhand, I had a maternal grandfather who was bald at 26, and having seen my best bud go so quick, I've lived life always thinking I might have another good 6 to 12 months left.  Now fast forward 20 years, I'm 39 now rockin a nw2 or 3 and have lived everyday with the thought that I've probably only got another 12 months or so before I'm done.  It's been somewhat of a crippling fear that's affected me daily.  My buddy on the otherhand got over this bs 15 years ago and if anything the experience has shaped his personality in incredible ways and made him a better person.

Don't get me wrong, I feel for you, but its a bit like getting into a cold pool, you can jump in, get over the shock and start to enjoy it, or *****foot your way in prolonging the discomfort and reveling in it.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> FlightTL is a troll. If past experience has taught him, trolls die.


 It took me a while to see this, but he sure is.  I do believe he masturbates 6 times a day.  I am pretty sure he isn't getting any women....or men.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Masturbation it very bad... The amount of energy that is wasted during an ejaculation is too great to be wasted. 
> 
> 
> 
> This is serious shit... Playing your dick with your hand is a nasty thing and very unnatural... Don't do it!!
> 
> Our semen is fill with powerfull protein that should stay in our body!
> 
> 
> ...


 
I tend to get depressed if I wank too much.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Playing your dick with your hand is a nasty thing and *very unnatural*... Don't do it!!


 This made me laugh

----------


## drybone

> I tend to get depressed if I wank too much.


 My wife got mad at me for snapping off in the house. So now I have to go to the van I have parked in the back yard that I am fixing up. 

Its ok. I have kind of converted it into a man cave.

----------


## capitan

> My wife got mad at me for *snapping* off in the house. So now I have to go to the van I have parked in the back yard that I am fixing up. 
> 
> Its ok. I have kind of converted it into a man cave.


 Snapping!?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Snapping!?


 
snapping, jerking, beating, wacking,.........

----------


## FlightTL

Masturbated 10 times this morning/afternoon...I'm unemployed.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Masturbated 10 times this morning/afternoon...I'm unemployed.


 This guy is full of it.  I am sure this dude is a major troll looking for attention.  Nobody is this lame.  At least I hope nobody is....

----------


## NeedHairASAP

http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/commen..._me_like_im_5/

hair loss from over fap

----------


## FlightTL

Masterbated 8 times this early morning/morning....

Does anyone know how to stop after just 1 cumming session? Like just cumming 1x a day is enough.

I can never stop after just one cumming...I need to keep on going?


Any suggestions on how to make just 1 cumming per day enough?

----------

